# Monday 25 June - Jacksons Creek - Here I Come!



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Got next Monday off and am planning to hit Jacksons Creek @ Nudgee. Dead Low tide is at 11:30am-ish. So plan to hit the water at the boat ramp opposite the transfer station at around 10am. Intention is to toss SP's and HB's around the mangroves.

The new second runway work at the Airport will commence in January 2008 and will cross the upper reaches of Jacksons Creek, which will have some affect on the fishing there. So want to enjoy Jacksons as much as possible before then.

Other yakkers most welcome to come along!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

freshwater on sunday and salt on monday - sounds like a plan. we'll have to break it gently to my wife on saturday night around the camp fire although she'll agree to anything once you liquor her up enough - my bad, i don't think i should have said that.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

PP,

I haven't told Danielle yet about me taking Monday off. If I tell her too early she will either draw-up a list of things to do around the house or take it off as well, which will only get in the way of my plans. My plan is to carefully let her know tomorrow evening (once she has left work) 8) Don't think I can leave it until Saturday nite around the camp fire though - that would be way too dangerous for me.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

PP,

Was speaking to the good lady before and dropped Monday into the discussion and got "That's fine Honey. Enjoy yourself!" Just wondering now what the darkside of this will be. Must have got her in a weak moment?

So it's OK now to drop it into discussions around the campfire on Saturday nite.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You're a brave brave man Pete! he he he 

Would love to join you boys but will b e working in fun sunny Gympie :shock:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Dan,

Yeah took quite a chance on that one - particularly as I'm hitting the freshwater on Sunday. But got a good response and everything is groovy so far.

Yeah would have been good to have you along. Have fun in Gympie.

How's the Prowler going these days?

Cheers,

Pete


----------

